

Purported Video of HP Slate Running Windows 7 - DeusExMachina
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0IiKaa8v9M

======
pedalpete
As mentioned in the comments on youtube, the cntl-alt-del button seems like a
strange addition.

You'd think they would have been able to manage to add a reboot into the power
key, something like hold the power to the left for 4 seconds or something like
that. A dedicated key for reboot isn't very confidence inspiring.

